# 3 week old plant discolored and spots



## biggin1212 (Mar 17, 2010)

Does anyone know what is wrong with this plant.? It is 3weeks old growing under cfl and t-5's, in soil and using fox farm nutes. when i check a nute deficiency chart this doesn't look like any of the photos on the chart. Please I need some expert advise. This is a ak-48 from a seed bank. I know that it needs to be transplanted to larger pot but iy has looked this way from the very first week of growing so I don't think it can be from being root bound.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 17, 2010)

biggin1212 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what is wrong with this plant.? It is 3weeks old growing under cfl and t-5's, in soil and using fox farm nutes. when i check a nute deficiency chart this doesn't look like any of the photos on the chart. Please I need some expert advise. This is a ak-48 from a seed bank.


 

Hello Biggin.  I grow a lot of ak-48.  I have found one of the phenos to be very nute sensitive.  I also grow in soil and use the Fox Farms Trio nutrients.  If you are also using the Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil as I do, you do not need to use ANY of the bottled nutes for at least a month into growth.  I have gone as much as 5 1/2 weeks in fox farms ocean forest soil without adding nutes, at which point I started with only the grow big at 1/4 tsp per gallon.  I keep the ph of the nutrient solution at 6.5, and would advise you to chech the ph level of the runoff water.  If the runoff is not also 6.5, then adjust your solution ph accordingly so that your runoff is 6.5.  I have found that the ak-48 likes a little extra dose of cal/mag when adding nutrients.  I use between 1/2 and 1 tsp per gallon of Botanicare cal/mag plus when feeding.  I like the ak a lot, once you get her figured out on what she wants and when.  She yields very nice, and grows very short and VERY bushy.  You can check out my current and past grow journals in my signature and see some that I'm growing.  Also I would recommend that you transplant ASAP into bigger containers.  I grow in 2 or 3 gallon containers, and get them into the big containers as soon I can.


----------



## biggin1212 (Mar 17, 2010)

thank you for the help. I use farlands 2 mix with no nutes in the soil so I have start fertilizing early on. I may have waited too long. It looks somewhat like mag. def. what do you think and how can I fix this?


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 17, 2010)

I would transplant into bigger container, and add some cal/mag plus to the feed.  Is your ph good?


----------



## kal el (Mar 17, 2010)

What's your ph? It looks like some nutes are being locked out.


----------



## biggin1212 (Mar 17, 2010)

I do not have cal/mag,what else can I use? my ph is at 6.2


----------



## todoobie (Mar 17, 2010)

10k ques. is PH, did ya splash water/nute on it ?


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 17, 2010)

biggin1212 said:
			
		

> I do not have cal/mag,what else can I use? my ph is at 6.2


 
The Fox Farms nutes have some in it, but with the ak-48, I have found it to be not quite enough.  Cal/Mag supplement can usually be had at a hydro shop for less than $20 for a quart.  I have purchased it on ebay for less than $20 including shipping.  I'm not sure what you could use in lieu of it.  I've heard people using horticultural epsom salts, but I have not used them myself. Also, I think your PH is a little low.  I've had the best results from ak-48 keeping it right at 6.5.  If you haven't already, test the runoff water, and see where its at.  From what I've learned when your growing in soil and your ph goes below 6.3, you start locking things out.  That could be the reason you are experiencing a deficiency.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1833&d=1141100090
^^ph charts

Your locking out cal mag and phosphorus at 6.2ph...I did it too


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 17, 2010)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1833&d=1141100090
> ^^ph charts
> 
> Your locking out cal mag and phosphorus at 6.2ph...I did it too



Dolomite Lime mixed into the soil you are going to transplant into. 1tbl/gallon of soil.  Should fix the pH right up along with the cal mag issue.

DD


----------



## biggin1212 (Mar 18, 2010)

i will get some cal mag from ebay today.I need a better vway of testing ph. what would be a good inexpensive meter from ebay i could get?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

biggin1212 said:
			
		

> i will get some cal mag from ebay today.I need a better vway of testing ph. what would be a good inexpensive meter from ebay i could get?



Also get to Lowes or HD and get a bag of Dolomite Lime.  Usually <$12 for a 40lb bag.

That and perlite are pretty much necessary additives to ANY soil mix, no matter how expensive or 'elite'. 

The Milwaukee 600 tester can be had for ~$20 on ebay.  Check out eseasongear.com also on ebay for the best prices/selection.

DD


----------

